# What are your opinions on Bettafix?



## Cloelia (Apr 27, 2010)

Well, I just was wondering because people seem to have some strong opinions either way. I am especially interested in hearing if you have actually used it.



I have personally become a fan. Here's why...

Gareth was suffering from an unknown something or other, and it really wasn't looking good. He had a giant red spot that appeared on his side, and a few days later, his scales started sticking up. I was prepared for the worst. Anyway, I went to the local pet store (I live in the middle of nowhere, and as much as I wanted to save Gareth, I wasn't paying $30 for overnight shipping on meds that may or may not have done anything) but the only thing they had that wasn't for fungal infections was Bettafix, so I got it, figuring it at least couldn't make things worse, even if I was relatively sure it wouldn't do anything (mostly for fin rot and such).

The next morning, the red spot was completely gone. The day after that, he started to perk up, swimming all over the tank. Then, his scales were no longer sticking out and his bloating went away, and he started lifting his gill covers, as if trying to flare. The day after that, he actually ate something and gave me a small flare (he never did really do a full flare, he's always been really passive). Now, he's back to his normal self.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I use Bettafix and it really helps. My bettas aren't as active or happy without it and it deff helps with their illnesses.


----------



## BerkB33 (Oct 23, 2009)

Never have used many medications or chemicals with my fish. Over the years I've used tetracycline, and only on severe cases. Most all disease is brought on by poor water quality. Changing the water and a little salt usually will do the trick. What your little guy had sounded like a severe infection and the medication may have been the ONLY answer...however, a water change and some salt is MY first attempt at curing most problems.


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

I love Bettafix, it helps with my fish's severe finrot, it usually goes away in about 3 days! I love it, its the only medicine i use for their sicknesses.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm familiar with tea tree oil because I'm a member of Melaleuca and it's an ingredient in most of their products. It's an extract from a the leaves of a tea tree. I use a lot of products that have it and it IS a great antisceptic. It's also an antibacterial, antifungal, and antiviral. Some people may have reactions to it so it's possible that some fish may too. It's also supposed to be toxic if taken internally so I don't know what that means for a fish.

I do use bettafix but I use it at 1/3 strength just to be on the safe side. I can't use salt in Tango's tank because of the corys and recently he blew his tail. I used 1/3 the dose and his tail is now growing back in. Of course, his water is clean and his tank is cycled, so he might have healed just fine anyway without it. But, if there's a reason you can't use salt then maybe bettafix will work for you instead. 

Just know that there are cases here and there where people think it caused the death of their betta, so be aware and monitor closely.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Betta Slave said:


> I use Bettafix and it really helps. My bettas aren't as active or happy without it and it deff helps with their illnesses.


i was always told not to use bettafix because the chemicals in it can cause death to bettas...i was told this by "M.r. Vampire" by the way an amazing breeder if any Questions then ask him!! he knows his stuff....


also go to my post i have opinions and approvals that i need before i proceed with my new website im making 

here it is:
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=378869#post378869


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Bettafix and Melafix are one of the controversial medications. Bettafix is just a watered down form of Melafix. I've heard good and bad things about it, but mostly bad. I never use medication unless I absolutely have to because they can get bad reactions to it. I guess it's fine to use but make sure it's the exact amount in the directions and don't overdose. I've heard that it has killed bettas (but who knows if it was the medication or the betta died from being so sick).


----------



## Mitsufishi (Jul 1, 2009)

I used to use bettafix. I personally only had good experiences with it, but I actually threw the bottle away the other day. I just decided that if anyting was to happen I would go the non medicinal route first. My first betta, Earl, got his fins really badly torn up and that is when i used it! It worked great. But from here on, I probably wont even think about it


----------

